# Just got Hired



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey all, 

Just got hired for Westfield along with 6 others as of last week.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Congrats, now be seen and not heard for the next few months. DI's will figure out who you are PDQ.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats! Stay safe brother.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MassCops m&g sends their congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Jrpatriot said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just got hired for Westfield along with 6 others as of last week.


Congrats!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats, Westfield What?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations. Make sure to frequently post complaints about DI's, bosses and co-workers here, along with posting questionable pictures of yourself on facebook.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats remember god gave us two ears and one mouth, we are supposed to listen twice as much as we talk. Good luck be safe.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## 51st MPOC#110 (Mar 15, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## MTA2010 (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

were you hired as an AUX/reserve? if your constable not only will you get your ass handed to you on this site, we're going to find out everything about you!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

47turksinajar said:


> were you hired as an AUX/reserve? if your constable not only will you get your ass handed to you on this site, we're going to find out everything about you!


I assumed it was DPW or the Firehouse.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

in this economy ?

awesome !


----------



## edward.lee8 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Congratulations !*

Welcome to a good and honorable profession:yellowcarded:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Westfield PD hires off their Aux. list, but I wasn't aware that they were hiring.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> Congratulations. Make sure to frequently post complaints about DI's, bosses and co-workers here, along with posting questionable pictures of yourself on facebook.


Especially the before academy photos...................


----------



## Jrpatriot (Jun 5, 2010)

Well two of us were hired off of Aux. but the majority that were interviewed just scored well on the Civil Service Exam.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Jrpatriot said:


> Well two of us were hired off of Aux. but the majority that were interviewed just scored well on the Civil Service Exam.


Soooooooo,

You in the majority, or the minority?


----------

